# All squared up



## Rich L (Jul 18, 2014)

Those of you that have followed the progress in the Advanced Pen Making forum know what this is. I'm posting the pictures here 'cause them there rules say so!

The threads there are:
"trying to be square,"
"a clip is born," and
"Now the cap"

Making it is explained in detail.

Briefly all the color is from inlaying mother of pearl pieces into precise holes in the sterling silver. Did the inlaying in the cap, the clip and the barrel.

Hope you like it!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Janster (Jul 18, 2014)

...Outstanding and beautifully constructed. Now, I guess I need a EDM? Be well....Jan


----------



## jyreene (Jul 18, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jul 18, 2014)

That is great work.  Love the MOP inlays.  Really quality work.


----------



## rholiday (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## robutacion (Jul 18, 2014)

Now...! that is "pen making"...!:wink:

Beautiful stuff.

Congrats

Cheers
George


----------



## preacherman (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow! Just wow! That's a beautiful pen.


----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 19, 2014)

It's not very often that I get truly jealous of others but of y out and what you've created, I am.


----------



## nappy155 (Jul 19, 2014)

dope..!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awesome work.


----------



## winterwood (Jul 19, 2014)

Holy Crap, this is a really great pen.


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 19, 2014)

That pen is magnificent...


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 19, 2014)

Your labors have paid off on this one Rich. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Si90 (Jul 19, 2014)

That's a stunner.


----------



## Curly (Jul 19, 2014)

Brilliant work! Are you going to keep this as a one off or are you thinking of making limited edition runs along the same lines?


----------



## nanosec12 (Jul 19, 2014)

I loved the 'how to' threads you posted, but it is also Great to see the final product all put together.

Awesome work, as always


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jul 19, 2014)

really beautiful work,


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 19, 2014)

Rich awesome looking pen! Congrats!


----------



## Rich L (Jul 19, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> dope..!



What?


----------



## skiprat (Jul 19, 2014)

Rich L said:


> nappy155 said:
> 
> 
> > dope..!
> ...



Rich, as a Senior Designer for PSI and a name like Nappy ( a diaper in the UK ) I can only assume he was referring to himself as a dope ( a fool, not a drug ):biggrin:

Just kidding, I'm sure it was something innocent. :wink:


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Jul 19, 2014)

WOW!  I don't ever expect to reach that level of pen making.


----------



## Rich L (Jul 19, 2014)

skiprat said:


> Rich L said:
> 
> 
> > nappy155 said:
> ...



Only "Nappy" knows. I certainly appreciate everyone else's clear, positive, and motivating comments but that one is unclear, a single word, and devoid of any context other than being in this thread. Weird.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 19, 2014)

Rich L said:


> Only "Nappy" knows. I certainly appreciate everyone else's clear, positive, and motivating comments but that one is unclear, a single word, and devoid of any context other than being in this thread. Weird.



It's young people slang (well my age so not young but younger) for "it looks really good and I really like it." Also translated as cool.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 19, 2014)

jyreene said:


> Rich L said:
> 
> 
> > Only "Nappy" knows. I certainly appreciate everyone else's clear, positive, and motivating comments but that one is unclear, a single word, and devoid of any context other than being in this thread. Weird.
> ...


 

Rich, looks like our young friend is correct. I cut and pasted this from the urban dictionary.

Who woooda thunked it??????  

I'm glad I'm and old fart ( well almost !! ):biggrin:



4.


dope
A word that describes something that is extremely cool, such as music, clothes, people, etc.
Ain't nobody dope as me, I'm dressed so fresh so clean...Outkast
by **DrEaMaKeR**May 10, 2005


----------



## Rich L (Jul 19, 2014)

skiprat said:


> jyreene said:
> 
> 
> > Rich L said:
> ...



OK. Got it. 'cept I will say this and that the usage in that response is ambiguous at best. The word as intended is an adjective or in Urban Dictionary-ese, a predicate adjective by their examples. A more clear response could have been "That's dope!" I suppose, or "Nothin' as dope as that!" But, I ain't in the genre of folks that use such vernacular, so what do I know. I just got acquainted with ROTFLMFAO. Also, the grammar in many of the examples is horrendously bad. I'll get off my very old soapbox ... sorry for degrading this thread.  

If it's a compliment it is very much appreciated! Thanks, Nappy!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## jyreene (Jul 19, 2014)

As a professional linguist I weep often when reading almost anything online.


----------



## Rich L (Jul 19, 2014)

Janster said:


> ...Outstanding and beautifully constructed. Now, I guess I need a EDM? Be well....Jan



Everybody needs one - goes next to the toaster!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 19, 2014)

That is a beautiful pen!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 20, 2014)

Rich L said:


> <snip>
> If it's a compliment it is very much appreciated! Thanks, Nappy!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rich



Rich, it is. The single word is just a way of self expression. (Reference this earlier thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/custom-black-ebonite-cracked-ice-fountain-pen-124443/)

Who knows..if Nappy keeps using the word, maybe it will catch on here!:biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 20, 2014)

Squared Up is an outstanding piece....the MOP inlays; the lines are just exquisite. Another true work of art! 

FWIW A have long admired your work (I still drool over your Damascus pens), and am delighted to see you posting here again!!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 20, 2014)

PR_Princess said:


> Who knows..if Nappy keeps using the word, maybe it will catch on here!:biggrin:


 
I for one sure as hell hope it doesn't......


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jul 20, 2014)

Jeff,Why isn't this on the front page yet?Stupendous,magnificent,glorious.Thank you Rich.


----------



## Rich L (Jul 20, 2014)

skiprat said:


> PR_Princess said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows..if Nappy keeps using the word, maybe it will catch on here!:biggrin:
> ...



I for one sure as hell hope it doesn't......[/QUOTE]

Yes, a fervent hope that would be. I think we need an "anti-dope"   



Spanx said:


> Jeff,Why isn't this on the front page yet?Stupendous,magnificent,glorious.Thank you Rich.



Again, thanks to everyone who commented or "liked" the post and thanx, Spanx, for that very significant vote! 

_________

Here's an additional picture of the cap with better detail of the engraving. It's hard to take pictures of this shiny stuff.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## jyreene (Jul 20, 2014)

Rich, if I may ask are you a machinist by trade?


----------



## Rich L (Jul 20, 2014)

jyreene said:


> Rich, if I may ask are you a machinist by trade?



Not by trade or profession - that was systems and software in the aerospace defense realm. However, I have always been interested in machining because I love mechanics (not the people!) and detail so over the course of my 40+ years in my career I have gradually acquired metal-working equipment (toys), taught myself to use them with advice, of course, from those actually in the profession, and now I have the time to employ the machines and experience in the pursuit of some creativity.

A lot of folks have wood shops. Mine's a metal shop. I'm the oddball on the block!

Thanks for asking!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## jyreene (Jul 20, 2014)

Aerospace. So you were surrounded by some top notch ones. Thanks for answering. I ask because, even though I have either 5 or 15 years until I retire from the Corps machining is one if the things I'm looking at doing for my second career. Which is not even close to my current job...


----------



## MikeL (Jul 20, 2014)

This pen is amazing. A great display of many talents to include artistic imagination. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 20, 2014)

May I ask where you got the pen clip bending jig you have in your Youtube video?


----------



## Rich L (Jul 21, 2014)

jyreene said:


> May I ask where you got the pen clip bending jig you have in your Youtube video?



This video, I presume  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQmhUbQ3Uig

That's all tooling I designed and made myself.

1) the first bending jig was made from a chunk of 1" drill rod flattened off on one side. The clamping washers were made from the same and that plate that I take off to finish the first bend is just from a plate of tool steel. That plate has a radiused and polished "die" edge against which is made this first bend. The radius of the "die" end of the plate is about 3/32"

What you can't see in the video hopefully is clear in the attached picture. The clip fits over that raised ring very tightly and that polished washer is screwed down very tightly so there is minimal distortion from the initial bend. The washer is intended to prevent as much as possible with this simple jig any creep of the ring. The screw is a 1/4-20 countersunk socket screw. Same on the other end but all that washer does is keep the plate from slipping while I'm bending. The holes in the plate mean nothing and do nothing. The old eyeball makes sure the bend is straight and it's been OK that way so far. 

2) the big radius curved die for the second bend I think I made from a piece of mild steel. It is also polished to leave no scratches.

3) the die for the third bend is actually a stainless steel pin glued into a slot in a piece of mild steel. The polished pin gives me the scratch free bend. Both the dies on the presses were made to fit into the press quill.

I spend a lot of time making special tooling for some of this stuff.

However, I did not make the presses  - those are a couple of Schmidt toggle presses I bought on ebay.

Hope that helps!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## BW Design Works (Jul 21, 2014)

Amazing work!!! You definitely have a great eye and talent. Very nicely done.


----------



## OZturner (Jul 21, 2014)

Brilliant Work, Rich.
Magnificent Pen, 
Inspired Design and Exercution.
Thank you for your contributions, and Youtube Videos.
Greatly enjoyed.
Brian.


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, there's no adjectives left. That thing is just unbelievably gorgeous. Well done Rich.

Mike


----------



## jyreene (Jul 21, 2014)

Yup. That was the video Rich. Thanks. It was the stamped/etched writing that says fully tighten that made me think it was purchased. Great stuff.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jul 21, 2014)

Very Stunning.


----------



## Rich L (Jul 21, 2014)

jyreene said:


> Yup. That was the video Rich. Thanks. It was the stamped/etched writing that says fully tighten that made me think it was purchased. Great stuff.



I had to put that message on that plate to remind me to do what it says. I didn't one time and trashed a clip worth $20-25 just in the material. I should've put on there "Hey, stupid, tighten both ends!" I would've recognized immediately who it was talking to and obeyed!  

I give myself direction on a couple other tools as well - like "righty tighty, lefty loosey."  :biggrin:

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## jyreene (Jul 21, 2014)

Now you're just showing off!


----------



## tim self (Jul 21, 2014)

Awesome execution!


----------



## jeff (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 10, 2014)

Great choice Jeff !!  But I don't think he's gonna send it to you just cos it's your birthday!!:biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Aug 10, 2014)

skiprat said:


> Great choice Jeff !!  But I don't think he's gonna send it to you just cos it's your birthday!!:biggrin:



Doesn't need to...  .

Great Pen!  Great Series!  Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 10, 2014)

jyreene said:


> Now you're just showing off!



Check out his website,holy crap!


----------



## jyreene (Aug 10, 2014)

Spanx said:


> jyreene said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're just showing off!
> ...



I have and he's given me a bunch of tips and advice on many things. Someday I'll make a trek and just sit outside his property until I'm allowed to come watch.


----------



## wizard (Aug 10, 2014)

OH WOW!!! I love your work! I must have had a absence seizure and missed this!! I'm not even sure there are words eloquent enough for this piece of art...but since you and I apparently have been complimented with neo-slang
for Awesome...this is "MEGA-DOPE" Regards, Doc


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 11, 2014)

Really exceptional.


----------



## Rich L (Aug 11, 2014)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page :biggrin:



The two "h's"  :
honored
humbled

Many thanks for the recognition!  :worship:

Cheers,  :bananen_smilies046:
Rich


----------



## mark james (Aug 11, 2014)

I just re-watched the video on your website! (3 minutes ago)  The thing that I appreciate most with the straight line lathe, is that it is all hand operated.  

The precision is amazing!  And you can appreciate the final product even more!

And as you said in the video...  you need to make more!

Best Regards, Mark




Rich L said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great on the front page :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## magier412 (Aug 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats Rich! on making the front page,looks fantastic


----------



## leslie hines (Aug 12, 2014)

beautiful


----------

